# How much sand needed for a level project



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

1 - What is the latest that you'd recommend? I am in Charleston SC, and my grass normally grows thru Sept, but starts to slow down and goes dormant around the the first/second week of November

2 - How much sand should I buy? I have approx 1500 sq ft that I am going to level

I am planning on doing this the weekend after the July 4th weekend.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably order ~1.5 yards or ~2 tons of sand. You would fine leveling anytime in July.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I finally have a decent looking lawn. Most of the neighbors will stop and tell me that I have the best looking lawn in the neighborhood - but it is far from what I want. So to the next level (pun intended).

I paid for the sand today, delivery set for Saturday
I bought a 3x3 drag mat, due for delivery tomorrow
I got the chain on my TruCut fixed
I am ready to go

But one last question - I will cut the lawn Friday in prep for the Saturday Level. Should I put fertilizer down before or after I put the sand down?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I can see the case for either method, but I've always applied the fertilizer after I was finished moving/dragging the sand.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I had to call the landscape supply store and postpone my sand delivery until next Saturday.

1st - We had unexpected visitors from out of town show up for the holiday weekend and my wife is very much opposed to having an ugly sandy yard while guest are in town.

2nd - It started pouring rain today and will not stop til Sunday.

So I am going to wait til next Saturday to scalp and level.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good plan. It'll be there next week... although unexpected guests might have been good to have around to help spread that sand. :lol:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

It is a blistering 96 degrees out. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck - and lots of pics! I have 2 tons in my driveway, but we got over 1.5" of rain this morning.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I got halfway done. I put down a layer over the lawn, then used the drag mat to work it in, however that seems like a waste if time, so I used a ouch broom to work it in. Afterwards I ran the Trucut over the lawn without the reel to feel for bumps, and I found a few.

However since I got a late start and the heat was brutal, I called it a day and will finish tomorrow

My help


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking good! Glad to see that you had some help with the task, even with the heat. I was hoping I'd get some rain this evening, but it probably won't until tomorrow.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've taken a pic daily since I leveled last weekend. The grass is filling in very nicely. I did put some Fast release 21-0-8 down at .5/k, then went very heavy with Milo the following day. I've manually watered each morning and the results are starting to show. There are a few thin spots, but the heaviest sand was put where the truck that dumped the sand dry be onto the turf and left a nice deep track along the driveway but it is filling in as well.


----------

